# [Solved] Samba as an NT 4 Domain Member

## Painkiller

There are so many Howto's, manuals & tutorials about how

to configure samba as a PDC or SAMBA server with active directory

and a lot of more manuals os samba, but i cannot find

a simple way To configure samba (winbind) as a NT Domain member with

a gentoo box.

Somebody knows where i can find that help?

something easy for the rookie ones?

Also is very strange to me that doesn't exist a script or an application

like xorgcfg or something similar that help you making this job more easy.

Will be great is somebody make and application that just ask you for the

need parameters for to add a Gentoo Box (or linux) to a NT Domain just as

member instead of a PDC or something more complex.

I'm reading some documentation for this, even tomorrow i will read the

oficial Samba Documentation for winbind but appear to me like something

obscure and don't have examples.

Thanx & regards to all

----------

## slam_head

http://us4.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/FastStart.html#id2536544

----------

## Painkiller

Ok, Thanx let me try this

----------

## Painkiller

That document is for to add a Linux Server in a NT Domain.

Maybe the configuration for a workstation is the same but i wanna be sure about it.

Also the smb.conf file not must be in the /etc.samba folder??

it's no there..

Thanx

----------

## slam_head

From samba's perspective, there is no difference between a workstation and a server.  The smb.conf MUST be in /etc/samba/smb.conf

----------

## Painkiller

 *slam_head wrote:*   

> From samba's perspective, there is no difference between a workstation and a server.  The smb.conf MUST be in /etc/samba/smb.conf

 

Thanx Slam, i found it, I'm configuring samba right now...

In other topic i also found what i was talking about of a front end for configurating samba via script or an application, talking about this somedays ago remember me an old news about a distro based on red hat (or fedora) the which have this implemented after the installation, are less i know the site where i saw the news and took me 2 o 3 hours searching for that news, the good news is that i found it..

http://www.ignalum.com/screenshots/

now i will investigated how can that be ported to Gentoo

----------

## abaelinor

aaLast edited by abaelinor on Tue Oct 21, 2008 3:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Painkiller

 *djlosch wrote:*   

> redhat enterprise definitely has one, altho when i used it last, it was buggy as hell.
> 
> notice, im on the gentoo forums now 

 

me too, i don't like red hat or even fedora, what i like is Gentoo and i'm in the learning curve..

Anyway what i want for gentoo is an easy way for doing this, for me is very easy to enter a windows machine in a NT Domain but as a new user to linux its no as easy as should be, i wanna a section in the handbook or even an official HowTo for do this..

----------

## slam_head

Here's all you need.

smb.conf

```
workgroup = YOURDOMAIN

netbios name = CLIENTNAME

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 2048

security = DOMAIN

password server = IP of WINS server

idmap uid = 10000-20000

idmap gid = 10000-20000

```

then edit /etc/conf.d/samba

```

daemon_list="smbd nmbd winbind"

```

then run:

```
net rpc join -S IP_OF_PRIMARY_DOMAIN_CONTROLLER -Udomain_admin_user
```

----------

## Painkiller

Slam, thank you, really thank you..

Also i'm reading here that i need to set pam (for the authentification of users credentials) and NSS for the resolution identity.

let me finish the configuration of fluxbox for finish work in samba.

Thanx you again

----------

## Painkiller

tell me something in this line

is winbind or winbindd ???

 *slam_head wrote:*   

> Here's all you need.
> 
> ```
> 
> daemon_list="smbd nmbd winbind"
> ...

 

----------

## slam_head

it should be winbind

----------

## Painkiller

 *slam_head wrote:*   

> it should be winbind

 

You're Damn fast man.

Could you also know about this problem

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-395067.html

----------

## Painkiller

 *slam_head wrote:*   

> 
> 
> then run:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

when i run this command i get this

```

cli_nt_setup_creds: request callenge failed

password:

could not connect to server xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

the username or password was not correct. 
```

My user name has space, i don't know is this has nothing to do with the probloem...

Help me please..

----------

## slam_head

Try putting single quotes around your username.  You might also have to put the domain name in like this:

```
'DOMAIN\User Name'
```

----------

## Painkiller

 *slam_head wrote:*   

> Try putting single quotes around your username.  You might also have to put the domain name in like this:
> 
> ```
> 'DOMAIN\User Name'
> ```
> ...

 

That works..But now i received this error

```
net rpc join -S 172.22.x.x -U'TRICOM\Grimaldy Soto'

[2005/10/27 14:47:35, 0] rpc_client/cli_netlogon.c:cli_nt_setup_creds(256)

  cli_nt_setup_creds: request challenge failed

Password:

[2005/10/27 14:47:45, 0] rpc_client/cli_netlogon.c:cli_nt_setup_creds(256)

  cli_nt_setup_creds: request challenge failed

[2005/10/27 14:47:45, 0] utils/net_rpc_join.c:net_rpc_join_newstyle(319)

  Error domain join verification (reused connection): NT_STATUS_INVALID_COMPUTER_NAME

Unable to join domain TRICOM.

```

My hostname is Nehemoth

and course i have priviledges to join a computer to our domain...

----------

## slam_head

Try adding the debug flag to the 'net' command.

```
 net rpc join -S 172.22.x.x -U'TRICOM\Grimaldy Soto' -d 5
```

Maybe also try without the -S:

```
 net rpc join U'TRICOM\Grimaldy Soto' -d 5
```

----------

## Painkiller

i received this 

```
[2005/10/27 18:05:02, 0] utils/net_rpc_join.c:net_rpc_join_newstyle(319)

  Error domain join verification (reused connection): NT_STATUS_INVALID_COMPUTER_NAME

Unable to join domain TRICOM.

```

I supposed that the options has changed

But the second one work...

Yes, yes, yes....

Thanx, thanx

Something else, i supposed that i don't have to re-join the machine everytime i reboot???

----------

## slam_head

No you won't have to rejoin after each reboot.  I believe Samba stores it's domain membership in the secrets.tdb file, but it may be one of the other tdb files.  I'm a little foggy.

----------

## Painkiller

 *slam_head wrote:*   

> No you won't have to rejoin after each reboot.  I believe Samba stores it's domain membership in the secrets.tdb file, but it may be one of the other tdb files.  I'm a little foggy.

 

hehehe.

Thanx man for your great great help..

This is the process of learning.

Now i must configure nautilus and samba so when i click the network icon of gnome (nautilus) go to my domain.

Do you have any clue where i can read something for that???

Please show me the path no the way, are less not the especify path, i really wanna learn

----------

